
Apple tax: US treasury says £11bn EU penalty could hurt foreign investment - johansch
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/apple-tax-eu-11bn-penalty-ireland-latest-news-us-treasury-foreign-investment-a7216391.html
======
johansch
This is hilarious. The best thing the US treasury can muster is that
collecting proper taxes can hurt "foreign investment" by companies like Apple,
who pretty much only consider Europe as a consumer region?

Yeah, okay Apple, how about you stay out of Europe then? :D

